# GC on 95 or 96 SE-R



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Has anyone tried putting Ground Control coilovers on their 200SX? What is the ride like? I am thinking about putting these on my SE-R once I get that. Thing is, it'll be my daily driver and I do have to drive over some BUMPY roads on the way to work and my girls house. What are the pros and cons of these verus something like Eibach Prokit/Sportlines? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a set on my 200. All you need to do is get a set with a lower spring rate. I would suggest 300lb up front and 200lb in the rear. And while you are down there get shocks too. Buy the KYB AGX's with this comdo i have had no problem with bumps riding in my car.


----------

